# imac dv se et suspension d'activité..



## bateman (29 Mai 2000)

j'ai un imac dv se, le disque dur a été changé pour un ibm 20 Go à 7200 t/min.
il tourne sur un os 9.04.

la fonction de mise en veille (suspendre l'activité) ne fonctionne pas.
quand elle fonctionne, la machine ne se réveille pas..
elle plante et je suis bon pour un reset.

c'est bien dommage car c'est une fonction super agréable, quand elle fonctionne.

merci d'avance.


----------



## pygmale (29 Mai 2000)

J'ai également le même problème sur mon iMac DV ES, MacOS 9.0.
J'ai remarqué que lorsque c'est moi qui le mets en veille manuellement, il n'y a pas de problème. mais lorsque c'est le TdB Economie d'énergie qui le fait, c'est là qui ne se réveille plus. La diode clignotante orange passe au vert fixe, mais l'écran reste piteusement noir et, visiblement l'activité du disque dur ne se lance pas. Pourquoi?


----------



## bateman (29 Mai 2000)

ouais, c'est exactement ce qu'il se passe chez moi.
écran noir, diode verte, disque dur muet..

et un reset un.


----------



## Saamour (30 Mai 2000)

Ben moi, j'ai un iMac DV 400 tout court, mais le mien ne tiens pas compte de la programmation du tdb. Pour la mise en veille de l'écran no problemo, pour le disque dur je peux me la taper en manu. A noter que on bien aimé revendeur n'a jamais eu la moindre explication ou solution.

Dommage, parce que effectivement quand ça marche, comme le dit si bien batman, c'est une fonction fort agréable.

J'ai peut-être une piste: mon iMac est couleur tangerine!

Et le vôtre?

Merci d'avance pour le tuyau!

------------------
Yuku. Tchô !


----------



## pygmale (30 Mai 2000)

Je pense que la couleur de to Imac n'a rien à voir, le mien est graphite et comme dit plus haut, ce problème m'exaspère aussi...


----------



## bateman (30 Mai 2000)

bon alors pygmale, qu'est ce qu'on fait?

en attendant moi je me sers de la barre des réglages, et quand je m'absente, je lui demande de suspendre l'activité du disque dur, et comme mon moniteur "s'éteint" au bout de 5 minutes, j'ai presque le même résultat.

presque, parce que le processeur, je pens equ'il dort aussi, mais j'en suis moins sûr..


----------



## Saamour (31 Mai 2000)

Je plaisantais pour la couleur...

N'y a-t-il donc personne pour nous tirer d'affaire sur ce coup?

Allez, allez, un p'tit effort. Merci d'avance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Yuku. Tchô !


----------



## Yoann (1 Juin 2000)

Avez vous essaillé d'appeler Apple pour voir ce qu'ils en disent ? Peut-être que si on les appelle tous, ils se pencheront sur  le problème (qui semble être assez répendu); Parce que moi, je les ai appelé y a quelque mois, et après avoi suivi leur divers conseils (PRAM, réinstallation partielle), ça recommençait. En tous cas ils avaient pas l'air d'être au courant du problème ...


----------



## JackSim (2 Juin 2000)

Est-ce que la mise à jour du firmware 2.4 a résolu ces problèmes chez vous ?


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## bateman (2 Juin 2000)

non.
ça coince toujours, il s'endort mais il ne se réveille pas.

en parlant de mise à jour du firmware, est-ce que l'os peut nous le dire si elle a été faite.
j'imagine que si je la relance, il me dira que cela n'a pas à être fait.
je veux savoir si un tableau de bord peut nous le dire, un truc du style.
le module Informations système Apple ne le dit pas, a priori..

merci les gars.


----------



## JackSim (2 Juin 2000)

Si si, dans les informations système, onglet "Profil système", tout au fond, "Informations de production", on trouve : 

Version ROM démarrage :	$0003.24f1

Le firmware est bien en 2.4f1, comme la màj le dit.




------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2000)

Alors moi je n'ai pas d'iMac DV, seulement un iMac 266 Mhz et j'ai le même problème que vous (redemarrage impossible sans un faire un reset sauvage - la diode reste verte et l'écran desespérement noir). Seulement voilà, pendant plus d'un an je l'ai utilisé sans problème et depuis quelques jours il est toujours pas votre symptome !!! J'ai fait le tour du problème, enfin presque (formatage, installation OS 8.6, et même démontage pour vérifier la connectique) sans résultat.
AU SECOURS !!! Je viens de le vendre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2001)

moi pareil avec in Imac rev A. Ecran tout noir, un son au redémarrage puis plus rien. 
Précision : j'avais deux système sur deux partition : un 9 et un 8.6. J'avais changé de disque de démarrage pour utiliser Hard disk tool kit qui ne fonctionnait pas sur OS 9. 
Depuis, j'ai viré le système 8.6 pour garder un seul disque de démarrage mais ça n'a rien changer. 
J'ai peur de fusiller l'alim en débranchant au cordon.


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Mai 2001)

Le "Module CPU Apple" qui se trouve dans le dossier Multiprocesseur ne doit surtout pas être désactivé sur certains Macs. Sinon c'est le plantage assuré au réveil.

Oui, je sais, l'iMac n'a qu'un processeur, mais c'est comme ça

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2001)

J'ai pas de module CPU machin, je crois même que j'en ai jamais eu. 
Par contre pour alimenter la discussion, j'ai vu que d'autres possesseurs de Mac (des cubes pour ne pas les citer) ont les mêmes problèmes que nous. Ce n'est donc pas un prob spécifique à l'Imac. 
J'ai fouillé la Knowledge base du site Apple, et j'ai vu que ça pouvait être un problème de PMU (carte gérant la puissance) à ressetter, normalement à faire effectuer par un pro (articles 95009 et 95002). 
Je les traduis et vous les livre.


----------



## Gwenhiver (27 Mai 2001)

Un module CPU machin, tu en avais un d'installé c'est sûr Et comme tu l'as viré, c'est peut-être bien de là que viennent tes problèmes. Cf. cette TIL.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2001)

J'ai essayé le réinitialisation de la PMU même si l'article 95002 ne s'adresse qu'aux nouveaux Imac (les Imac Rev A ont également un switch S1 au fois près de la carte des mémoires). Ca a l'air de marcher : Maintenant quand je suspend l'activité, le redémarrage s'opère quand j'appuye sur la barre d'espace. 
Je vois livre la traduction des deux articles 95009 et 95002. 
Pour les frileux : je publierais un compte rendu d'ici deux ou trois jours. 

&lt;&lt; Article : 95009
Création : 5/07/2000
Modification : 3/04/2001

Titre : Imac : Ecran gris

Objet : 
L'Imac démarre avec un son normal, la lumière verte du boutton s'allume. L'écran reste uniformément gris, sans curseur ni bureau affiché. 

Discussion : 
Cet article relate les procédures de réparation pour du personnel habilité à intervenir sur du matériel Apple, mais nous les publions dans la 'Knowledge base' à destination du public à titre d'information. Actuellement, il y a un nombre limité de réparations qu'un client peut effectuer, et celles-ci sont détaillées dans le programme 'http://www.info.apple.com/installparts' . Si vous n'êtes pas habilité, contacter Apple ou un revendeur pour faire effectuer cette réparation. 
DANGER : cette procédure vous expose une tension qui peut être mortelle ou vous blesser gravement. 

Produits concernés : 
Imac à fente 
Imac (été 2000)
Imac (début 2001) 

Solution 
Suivre les instructions suivantes pour résoudre le problème

1 . Le logiciel système peut être endommagé. Démarrer depuis le CD d'installation. Voyez-vous un écran normal ? 
Oui : Réinstaller le logiciel système. Vous devez utiliser le système du CDROM pour avoir la version correcte de MacOS. 
Non : Allez à l'étape suivante 

2 . La carte PMU ou la carte mère doit être 'Resettée'. Appuyer la carte PMU sur la carte mère avec le cordon d'allimentation débranché. Se référer à l'article 95002 "Imac : Reinitialiser la Power Management Unit (PMU) sur la carte mère". Ensuite passer à l'étape suivante. 

3 . connecter le cordon d'alimentation et mettre sous tension. L'ordinateur est-il sous tension ? 
Oui : tester l'ordinateur avec MacTest Pro et renvoyer l'ordinateur au client. 
Non : Rebrancher le cordon et réinitialiser la carte PMU une nouvelle fois. L'ordinateur est-il sous tension ? 
Oui : la pile doit être défectueuse. Vérifier la pile. La pile doit délivrer entre 3,3 et 3,7 Volts. Si la pile est morte, remplacer la pile. Attendre 10 secondes et reinitialiser la PMU. Passer à l'étape suivante. 
Non : passer à l'étape suivante. 

4 . Vérifier que la carte vidéo CRT et les cables vidéo d'entrée et de sortie de la carte analogique et de puissance sont correctement connectés. Reconnecter tous les cables. Redémarrer l'ordinateur. Si les syptômes persistent, continues les procédures. 

5 . Remplacer la SDRAM avec une SDRAM fiable. 

6 . Remplacer la carte mère. 

7 . Remplacer la carte analogique, de puissance et vidéo. 

8 . Remplacer la CRT. 


article : 95002 
Création : 21/06/2000
Modification : 3/04/2001

Titre : Imac : réinitialiser la Power Management Unit (PMU) sur la carte mère
Objet : 
La PMU est un microcontroleur qui contrôle toutes les fonctions puissance à l'intérieur d'un ordinateur. 
La PMU est un ordinateur dans l'ordinateur. Ella a de la mémoire, un logiciel, un firmware, des entrée/sortie, des cristaux et de la CPU. 

Ses fonctions  sont : 
Dire à l'ordinateur de démarrer, d'arrêter, de se mettre en veille, de se réveiller, de s'activer, etc ...
gérer les resets système de divers commandes
maintenir les paramètres RAM (PRAM)
gérer l'horloge temps réel

Discussion : 
Cet article couvre les procédures de réparation ... (même baratin et mises en garde sur les réparation à faire effectuer par un réparateur agréé que pour l'article 95009)

Solution : 
Quand vous avez une unité qui ne démarre pas, réinitialiser la PMU de la carte mère peut résoudre beaucoup de problèmes. Suivre les étapes suivantes avant de remplacer quoi que ce soit. 
Important : Soyez très prudent quand vous manipulez la carte mère. Otez la pile quand vous manipulez la carte pour que la PMU se soit pas affectée. La PMU est très sensible et toucher les circuits sur la carte mère peut bloquer le fonctionnement de la PMU. Si la PMU arrête de répondre, la durée de vie de la pile est réduite d'environ 5 ans à quelques jours si la PMU n'est pas réinitialisée. 
Se référer au diagramme joint (photo de la carte). 

1 . Déconnecter le cordon et vérifier la pile dans son logement (BT1). La tension lue doit être comprise entre 3,3 et 3,7 Volts. Si la pile est HS, la remplacer , attendre 10 secondes, et ensuite reinitialiser la PMU (voir étape suivante). Si la pile est bonne, aller à l'étape suivante. 
2 . Presser le switch de réinitialisation de la PMU (S1) une fois et ensuite aller à l'étape 3. Ne pas presser le switch une seconde fois car la PMU pourrait arrêter de répondre. 
3 . Atendre 10 secondes avant de reconnecter le cordon d'alimentation et démarrer. Si l'ordinateur démarre, aller à l'étape suivante. Si l'ordinateur ne démarre pas; il y a quelque chose d'autre qui ne va pas. Pour plus d'information sur le non démarrage, de référer à l'article 95003 "Imac : no power". 
4 . Lancer MacTest Pro et retourner l'ordinateur au client. 

Note : Cette entière procédure réinitialise la PRAM de l'ordinateur. Remettre la date de l'ordinateur et les autres paramètres avant de renvoyer l'ordinateur au client. 
&gt;&gt;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2001)

Comme promis, petit rapport après une semaine d'utilisation. Tout marche  nouveau à merveille. Pour ceux qui on un ecran noir après une mise en activité ce qui oblige à carrément débranché l'imac et qui ne sont pas trop manchots, c'est un truc à essayer.  A +


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2001)

Dans mon cas (iMac DV 400) il fallait changer la pile qui était morte( seullement 1 an après l'utilisation !!!), et puis reinitialiser PMU et là tous va bien.


----------

